# .
- 62.3
- 62.1    
       - .         ()      .-   .

----------

76.5 -  62.3

----------


## Glawbuch

58	91
   	91	58
               	76	91 
      	51	76

----------

,    
62.3   62.1
76.5   62.3
51      76.5    ?

----------

?     . ,  .

----------

....
   ,     -   01.04  1 000 000
  (    )  1 000 000   /...
  58,2 62,1 ( 01.04   1 000 000)
 51  58,2 (   1000 000)?

----------

%
   ,   ,     "X"
..      . 58/2  ?

----------

> %
>    ,   ,     "X"
> ..      . 58/2  ?


      ?

----------

,    ,

----------

> ,    ,


,      ?        ?

----------

1 017 400
25,03   -    1 000 000
     ,     ,      ,   18.05.....
19.05    .    (1 000 000)- 
     17 400 ( 25.03)

 ?

----------

> 1 017 400
> 25,03   -    1 000 000
>      ,     ,      ,   18.05.....
> 19.05    .    (1 000 000)- 
>      17 400 ( 25.03)
> 
>  ?


62-90 - 1 017 400
76-62 - 1 0 17 400
51-91 - 1 000 000
91-76 - 1 017 400
99-91 - 17 400
...

----------


## swetlana5.83

,      :
1.   10.08.09  500 ..
2.     ,     500 ..
3.         
62-90 
62.3-62.1 
66.03-62.3
      -    ,      ?          ?
 ,           ????

----------


## SvSt

,   !!! 

 ,   01.01.09       155530.
10.06.09.      131805 .    /  23725.
  ,      .
10.06.09   -    131805 .      ,     (    /)  100699 .
  31106 .    ?

       .,    ? 

  .

(  :   ,   -     .    10/06/09.   131805,   -   ,      3 . %    12,5%.)

----------

,  -   ...
,  ? , !

    .  %.   ,      .   ().   :  ,   ..."
    ,     ,    .
,     ?     5   ?         ?
,      ,    . , ,            ?

----------


## FM

> ,     ?


    ?


> 5   ?


  :yes: 


> ?


     ?

----------

FM,  ,  !

 ,   , ..       ,         . ,         ,    .   ?
      .   ,      100000,    90 000...

      .    ,    ,      . ,        .      ,        ,   .

----------


## SvSt

> ,   01.01.09       155530.
> 10.06.09.      131805 .    /  23725.
>   ,      .
> 10.06.09   -    131805 .      ,     (    /)  100699 .
>   31106 .    ?
> 
>        .,    ? 
> 
> .)


  ,       ...

62.3  62.1  131805.       
51 62.1      23725.    
91.2 62.3   131805.   (    )
76.5 91.1   100699.     
51 76.5      100699   /  . - 

  ?  :Redface:  :Redface: :

----------


## FM

> ,   , ..       ,         . ,        ,    .   ?


     .          .


> .   ,      100000,    90 000...


       ...

----------

FM,          ?

----------


## FM

> 62.3  62.1 131805.       
> 51 62.1 23725.    
> 91.2 62.3 131805.   (    )
> 76.5 91.1 100699.    
> 51 76.5 100699   /  . -


 .

----------


## FM

> ?


         .

----------

> ,       ...
> 
> 62.3  62.1  131805.       
> 51 62.1      23725.    
> 91.2 62.3   131805.   (    )
> 76.5 91.1   100699.     
> 51 76.5      100699   /  . - 
> 
>   ? :


 ,   - .  ? (      )     ,   , - ,     ?

----------

FM, ! :Smilie: )

----------


## SvSt

:Glasses: 


> ,   - .  ? (      )     ,   , - ,     ?


 ,     -       .   -     .       .
 :Glasses:

----------


## SvSt

> .


  :Sun:

----------

, ,   !         4  ,         .             23  .       ,  :
-        ,
-           ,
-      .
, ,      .

----------


## FM

76 91    
91 62   
58(76) 76

----------

62-90 -    4 

  76-91?
                    91-62
                    58-76

----------


## FM

62 62  ,  


> 76 91    
> 91 62  
> 58(76) 76

----------

-76  19 ,      ,       23

----------


## FM

.   4     23 ?

----------

)

----------

-    :
62.1-90  4 
62.3-62,1   4
58-76   4        
76-62,3    4
76 ( ) -91    23 
91.2 - 58 -4

----------

?

----------


## FM

58       23 .      4 .  :Smilie:

----------

(
     ?
     (    ,     )

----------


## FM

> ?


 .


> 62.1-90 4 
> 62.3-62,1 4


+
91 62.3  4 
76 91  4 
58 76 4 .

51 91 23 
91 58 4 .
76 91 %  .

----------

.. 23     ?      ?

----------


## FM

> .. 23     ?


  ,      .  4 .

----------

?          23 .      ?     23 ?

----------


## FM

> 23 ?


   ?   ....  :Wink:

----------

..       23   ,     ,       4   ? 
62.1-90 4 
62.3-62,1 4 
91 62.3 4 
76 91 4 
58 76 4 .


51 91 23 
91 58 4 .
76 91 %  .

----------


## FM

> 23   ,     ,       4   ?


       .     4 .      23 .  :Smilie:

----------

